# Cleaning rs grill



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

What's the best way to clean the honey comb grill?


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

I use a soft detail brush when washing the car, hosed off then once dry apply coat of Gtecniq c4 trim restorer, great stuff imo


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

What into all those tiny holes?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

RS grill are easy, the same can't be said about bentley grills :lol:


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

ian222 said:


> What into all those tiny holes?


gtecniq claim one application last 2 years ?


----------

